
Wow, so how dumb was spring ejection SD cards in hindsight? - mortdeus
I&#x27;ve literally lost two sd cards while moving about in the wild with important code on them in the last 6 months.<p>I think we spend too much time discussing how were succeeding and not enough time discussing how we are failing.<p>For example, its still impossible to paste an image from google search onto twitter...
======
quickthrower2
I agree. Although I’d only use them when forced to eg in a camera otherwise
I’d use Dropbox or similar or a USB stick (has its own problems though!).
Infact thinking of it almost all sneakernet media sucks: USB sticks bend,
floppy disks just fail, external HDDs are ok but clunky, sd as you mentioned
sucks, DVD rw is slow and easily damaged.

As for image pasting yeah the one that gets me is slacks inability to consume
anything but am uploaded local file image. For example if I use the snippet
tool in Windows I can’t paste that directly into slack. Probably this one is
up to chrome to fix.

------
DanBC
> For example, its still impossible to paste an image from google search onto
> twitter...

I can do this on Windows 10 using Firefox.

I agree that SD card slots can suck -- I had one that the pins got snarled and
trapped a card.

